# Strange stutter/microfreeze and wonky feeling PC for months now...



## m1jh (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello. My build is this (from Speccy)

Operating System
    Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
    AMD Ryzen 5 (3600, speccy couldn't read this for some reason)
RAM
    16.0GB (Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz)
Motherboard
    ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X370-PRO (AM4)    37 °C
Graphics
    DELL AW2518HF (1920x1080@240Hz)
    KN242HYL (1920x1080@60Hz)
    2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti (EVGA)    62 °C
Storage
    1863GB Seagate ST2000DM006-2DM164 (SATA )    35 °C
    465GB Western Digital WDC WDS500G2B0B (SATA (SSD))    45 °C
Optical Drives
    No optical disk drives detected
Audio
    Yamaha Steinberg USB Audio


I've have this Ryzen 5 build for about 3 years now and a few months ago a strange stutter/freeze started happening intermittently. This stutter got worse to a point where the whole system started feeling somewhat slow, and audio starting popping somewhat. I suspected latency and checked latencymon to find no issues. I changed monitors, disconnected everything, started reinstalling windows, then finally started switching out components to isolate the issue. So far I have:
replaced the CPU from a ryzen 1600 to a ryzen 5 3600
replaced the GPU from a gtx 1060 to a gtx 1660ti
replaced the SSD from a 850 evo 250gb to a western digital blue M.2 500gb ssd
replaced the RAM from 16 gb G.Skill Aegis 3000mhz to 16gb corsair vengeance LPX 3200mhz
I'm down to only motherboard and PSU left unchanged. My PSU is EVGA Supernova G3 550

Here's some examples of this strange freeze/stutter that causes the whole system to feel super unsmooth. In games there's not any noticeable FPS drop associated with this freeze/stutter and this problem is not isolated to games. Even basic windows animations like opening up a minimized app or window would look unsmooth

https://streamable.com/k001ti (minecraft which I just recorded a few minutes ago. For some reason this problem affects minecraft in a way that is exemplary of the issue.)

https://streamable.com/3a25j (fortnite from a few months ago before I started switching out components) 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 14, 2020)

Maybe reinstalling Windows 10 will fix your problems. Windows 10 get slowed down over time as it collects more junks anyways...


----------



## m1jh (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello. Reinstalled Windows a few times now and on different drives. Issue persists. I am strongly considering outright building a whole new PC and going with Intel due to this headache of an issue.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2020)

Latest chipset drivers installed from AMD's website?

Also, this happens with games installed on both HDD and SSD?


----------



## m1jh (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes latest chipset drivers as well as GPU, USB, Network, etc. This happens across the system but yes games on the SSD as well as the HDD suffer from this issue as well.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 14, 2020)

I can see the micro stutters in the Fortnite clip, but I'm unable to see any stutters in the Minecraft clip. Can you upload another Fortnite clip? It's better to have the same controlled application for testing purposes.


----------



## m1jh (Jul 14, 2020)

The stutters in minecraft might be difficult to perceive due to the lower fresh rate of the recording. At 240hz these microstutters are insane. Also upon retesting with LatencyMon within 2 minutes I noticed that measured interrupt to process latency spikes and this must be the cause for the audio clicks/pops I hear in everything and perhaps the reason for the stutters? Not sure how to tell what's causing this latency though. I'll try fortnite again in a few minutes.


----------



## Fluidz (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi, I have the same issue, it started around february for me.  Before then I had no issues at all for many years in windows 10.  Since the stuttering has appeared  I've reinstalled windows 10, changed to v2004, v1909, 1809,  changed cpu/ram/motherboard/graphics card, monitor keyboard and mouse.
At the moment Im using Ryzen 3700x + Nvidia 2080ti.

The issues I get are similar to what others report when they have dual monitors. Stuttering in apps on the desktop.  But Im using one monitor.  Sometimes I get stuttering in apps on the desktop.  Even Firefox/Chrome/Edge all stutter when I scroll.  I get micro stuttering in Minecraft, which shouldnt be there.  Never was there before issues started to show.

Just wondering, Have you tried disconnecting one monitor, and ensuring vsync is turned on?  Also try turning on max performance globally in the nvidia control panel.  I saw that some stuttering can happen when Nvidia is set to its default optimal profile.

It makes me wonder if Microsoft have released an update for windows 10 that has caused issues to appear with some configs.  Possibly even patching their older windows versions too, so downgrading windows doesnt help.

Many of my issues started when i upgraded from intel haswell to ryzen, earlier on this year, but the odd thing is, i switched back to the haswell build, totally different configuration and it has showed similar issues.

In my ryzen/nvidia system, Latencymon shoots up to around 850 for the nvidia driver, just by clicking the start button in windows.  

I may give windows 1709 a try.


----------



## m1jh (Jul 17, 2020)

Fluidz said:


> Hi, I have the same issue, it started around february for me.  Before then I had no issues at all for many years in windows 10.  Since the stuttering has appeared  I've reinstalled windows 10, changed to v2004, v1909, 1809,  changed cpu/ram/motherboard/graphics card, monitor keyboard and mouse.
> At the moment Im using Ryzen 3700x + Nvidia 2080ti.
> 
> The issues I get are similar to what others report when they have dual monitors. Stuttering in apps on the desktop.  But Im using one monitor.  Sometimes I get stuttering in apps on the desktop.  Even Firefox/Chrome/Edge all stutter when I scroll.  I get micro stuttering in Minecraft, which shouldnt be there.  Never was there before issues started to show.
> ...



I have not tried downgrading windows and I have tried with one monitor, switched monitors, switched DP cable, tried HDMI etc. The system just feels like straight trash. Constant micro-stutters and audio crackles/pops/clicks on any audio output. Minecraft for me also is incredibly stuttery but that's every game that seems to be CPU intensive. For some reason star wars battlefront 2 wasn't too stuttery but still not smooth. I generally don't play games with vsync because of input lag but I did try it and there was no difference. That's strange that an intel build would show the same issues. I am strongly considering building a new PC at this point. I've switched every component out except for the motherboard and the PSU and at this point it would be a coin toss to see which one would be the issue. I can't imagine Microsoft would make a Windows 10 build so horrific that the system is rendered nearly unusable but who knows. I am thinking about just doing an i9 build.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jul 17, 2020)

GRC | InSpectre
					

InSpectre - Inspect Windows Meltdown and Spectre Vulnerability




					www.grc.com
				



Download _InSpectre_ and then disable Spectre Protection then restart and see how it goes?


----------



## ereko (Jul 17, 2020)

Fluidz said:


> Hi, I have the same issue, it started around february for me.  Before then I had no issues at all for many years in windows 10.  Since the stuttering has appeared  I've reinstalled windows 10, changed to v2004, v1909, 1809,  changed cpu/ram/motherboard/graphics card, monitor keyboard and mouse.
> At the moment Im using Ryzen 3700x + Nvidia 2080ti.
> 
> The issues I get are similar to what others report when they have dual monitors. Stuttering in apps on the desktop.  But Im using one monitor.  Sometimes I get stuttering in apps on the desktop.  Even Firefox/Chrome/Edge all stutter when I scroll.  I get micro stuttering in Minecraft, which shouldnt be there.  Never was there before issues started to show.
> ...


Its not a windows problem. I send you pm, let me take a quick look.

Its odd when all these people have same problem and still they are building new pcs. I can put 100€ for that I fix it in 1hr.


----------



## P3cT0 (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm experiencing the same stutter problem and I just replace my 8700k to Ryzen, and the stuttering still following even with fresh install of Windows 10 from build 1909 to 2004 on both plateform, I'm suspecting the HDD is making the stutter, because when it's disconnected from the system, everything game is smooth. Now I'm trying to find a solution to fix with HDD plugged in like a full format on the disk...


----------



## cameronh779 (Jul 27, 2020)

I actually have spent a lot of time in competitive fortnite and coaching a few people and I can say right now, that Fortnite is in a terrible state performance wise. I would try to use anything but that to test for performance issues because everyone I know and coach is having issues in fortnite with performance and frame drops. Its a well known issue right now. Not saying that there isnt an issue, just saying that the Fortnite one might just be Fortnite itself. I would try something else.


----------



## xrror (Jul 27, 2020)

So guess what just came out today (!) for your board...









						PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
					

ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




					www.asus.com
				




Version 5601 2020/07/2710.47 MBytes
PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 5601
"Improve system performance
Improve DRAM stability
Improve system stability
Improve system compatibility
Fixed AI suite 3 issue
Update AM4 AGESA to 1006
*Fixed HDMI and DP sound issue"*


----------



## fatehasfans (Sep 29, 2020)

ereko said:


> Its not a windows problem. I send you pm, let me take a quick look.
> 
> Its odd when all these people have same problem and still they are building new pcs. I can put 100€ for that I fix it in 1hr.


Could you PM me also because I have the same issue (new PC and stuttering, input lag etc) and I would gladly pay if you find the solution, thanks.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 30, 2020)

fatehasfans said:


> Could you PM me also because I have the same issue (new PC and stuttering, input lag etc) and I would gladly pay if you find the solution, thanks.


All advice should be kept in the forums.
The member offering to help privately is no longer here.


----------



## fatehasfans (Sep 30, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The member offering to help privately is no longer here.



Sounds very ominous


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2020)

fatehasfans said:


> Sounds very ominous


Well the dude who was doing it kept trying to get people to teamview with him instead of letting them get advice and fix their own stuff. That's a big no-no.


----------



## fatehasfans (Sep 30, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Well the dude who was doing it *kept trying to get people to teamview with him instead of letting them get advice and fix their own stuff. That's a big no-no*.


How come? I mean isn't the nature of these sites to get help? Is it a rule not to let someone teamview? If so then wouldn't responsibility lie with the recipient rather than you guys? I mean from a potential blame standpoint (if that's why it's a no no)? It's their fault if they allow it and something bad happens, surely? So why the red tape? 

P.S. Not questioning you guys btw I'm just interested to know, if it's just a rule it's just a rule and should therefore be followed


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2020)

fatehasfans said:


> How come? I mean isn't the nature of these sites to get help? Is it a rule not to let someone teamview? If so then wouldn't responsibility lie with the recipient rather than you guys? I mean from a potential blame standpoint (if that's why it's a no no)? It's their fault if they allow it and something bad happens, surely? So why the red tape?
> 
> P.S. Not questioning you guys btw I'm just interested to know, if it's just a rule it's just a rule and should therefore be followed


We care about the safety of all members. If this dude goes around messing up computers then we want to protect our guys. It's like having a stranger take your credit card to the store and you're trusting him to bring back milk and eggs and the guy shows up in a lambo.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 7, 2020)

^ Exactly. 
Never, Never, Never let someone you don't trust 100% have access to your PC.
Not helping via the forum and asking to be allowed access to your PC remotely is extremely shady.


----------



## Lemonidas (Oct 27, 2020)

Have you found a solution to the micro stutters? I'm having the exact same issue and it's driving me nuts. The problems begun either when I got the 1660 super or when I got the MOTU M4 audio interface (I bought them around the same time a month ago. The 1660 super changed my 1050 ti. I also get spikes when on idle, when watching a 1080p 60fps video, when scrolling down pages and if course when playing games (PUBG, Rocket League) 

Ryzen 1700
GTX 1660 SUPER
GIGABYTE AB350 GAMING 3
16 RAM
2 SSDS 
1HDD


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 27, 2020)

Toothless said:


> We care about the safety of all members. If this dude goes around messing up computers then we want to protect our guys. It's like having a stranger take your credit card to the store and you're trusting him to bring back milk and eggs and the guy shows up in a lambo.


my Lambo, not yours! btw, you forgot the chips!  

/ontopic
when reinstalling windows disable the any drives not intended to be the mina install drive, its an old trick that still seems to work. Also, reaffirm that windows is still in control of the pagefile and is unlimited, for  obvious reasons. Lastly, use an agressive fan profile on that 1660, it could be near the temp throttle, Afterburner or equivalent would  help here.


----------



## LinusBondo (Nov 5, 2020)

ereko said:


> Its not a windows problem. I send you pm, let me take a quick look.
> 
> Its odd when all these people have same problem and still they are building new pcs. I can put 100€ for that I fix it in 1hr.


Hi. I have the same problem as the fortnite guy. Could we PM and have a talk about my issues? Ill gladly pay some if we get it fixed together! I know its a while since you responded to him but i hope to hear from you


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2020)

you should always disable any ntfs formated drive in the system while installing windows
or else it throws your bootloader on one of those drivers at random
and then you replace it and your pc no boot


----------



## Lemonidas (Dec 2, 2020)

So, I managed to solve the problem. I couldn't believe it but it was actually a Windows problem, even though I had formatted them just a bit ago. It was the damn slideshow I had as wallpaper. My Desktop background changed every 1 minute or so and that caused the micro stutters everywhere. In games, on the file explorer, while browsing the Internet, while typing. I felt so stupid when I found out it was that. By the way, I searched for the term "micro stutters" in the Microsoft forum and that's how I found the solution.


----------



## Joel Miguel (Feb 9, 2021)

m1jh said:


> Hello. My build is this (from Speccy)
> 
> Operating System
> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> ...


Well I have exactly the same problem, I have a 1660 ti, an i5 8400 and 16 gb ram 3200mhz, I NEED HELP PLS


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 9, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Go to this thread and read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1101base2 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lemonidas said:


> So, I managed to solve the problem. I couldn't believe it but it was actually a Windows problem, even though I had formatted them just a bit ago. It was the damn slideshow I had as wallpaper. My Desktop background changed every 1 minute or so and that caused the micro stutters everywhere. In games, on the file explorer, while browsing the Internet, while typing. I felt so stupid when I found out it was that. By the way, I searched for the term "micro stutters" in the Microsoft forum and that's how I found the solution.


So I have had this problem for well over a year (not sure when it actually started) and have slowly been replacing parts and RMAing others. I have replaced so many parts I have a second PC now... My default background is a solid black colour so this is unlikely the case for me :\ any other solutions found?


----------



## LethoX (Apr 16, 2021)

I have the same micro stuttering and have been trying to fix it for 6 months now. I've changed all my hardware, but it still persists. I started with an intel system and now I have an AMD system. I'm beginning to give up, since nothing seems to work.


----------



## technomancer75 (Apr 16, 2022)

I had the same micro stuttering and recently came across this here from AMD:


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410
		


Since I disabled fTPM in the BIOS, the issue has seemingly gone away.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2022)

technomancer75 said:


> I had the same micro stuttering and recently came across this here from AMD:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410
> ...


this thread was from 2020


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 17, 2022)

technomancer75 said:


> I had the same micro stuttering and recently came across this here from AMD:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410
> ...





Mussels said:


> this thread was from 2020



 Looks like it suggests this should be fixed with the next BIOS update due out end of April.



> Flashable updates for motherboards will be based on *AMD AGESA 1207 (or newer).*


----------

